# Used Home amps? Straight power? Budget



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Slowly piecing together a Home audio setup, and needing some amps to put inline after the DCX2496, no bells, no whistles, straight raw power.

What companies, and respective models should i be looking at for a budget minded setup, used preforably, as i cannot afford brand spanking new home amps, just too inflated for my need. ~$300 or lower if possible.

I'm looking for around [email protected] x4, for mid and tweet, and will eventually add a 2ch for midbasses [email protected] x2 (Behringer A500 comes to mind specifically for midbass), but for the smaller drivers i really have NO clue where to start looking again. Again this is just a number game, i'm sure 50w on a pair of tweets should be plenty, as is mid, though midbass needs considerable more.

In the past i did some research and found that Adcom, and Rotel seem to be good buys, but finding them in my price range seems to be a hard chore.

So what would be the top 10 list of budget minded amps, no bells, no whistles, just straight raw power. RCA input needed, XLR if possible.

Will be picking out drivers in the future when amps are set in stone, though i have a very good idea of what i'd like.

This may help others if we can compile a list of the top budget amps in home, similar to car ala "Monitor 1", "Next"....etc


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

demon2091tb said:


> Slowly piecing together a Home audio setup, and needing some amps to put inline after the DCX2496, no bells, no whistles, straight raw power.
> 
> What companies, and respective models should i be looking at for a budget minded setup, used preforably, as i cannot afford brand spanking new home amps, just too inflated for my need. ~$300 or lower if possible.
> 
> ...


I have an Adcom GFA-545 in excellent condition. It has been repaired once after a lighting strike, with all OEM components. The input (coupling) capacitors have been upgraded to WIMA film types. No other modificaitons have been made.
I'll take some pics tonight and post them in this thread.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Behringer or Crown, nice budget equipment, especially when PE has its free shipping sales


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

I picked up an 8 channel A/D/S PA8 home distribution amp on ebay for $175. It was a lucky find although I have no idea the power ratings on it. Great for an active setup.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I picked up a NAD off ebay for 125 thats 100x2 at 8 ohms.

The best find was a mitsubishi amp that does a minimum of 100x2 at 8 ohms and an undisclosed amount at 4 ohms for $75. Thing is a powerhouse and probably 20 lbs. I actually have two of them. One in my bedroom and one powering my front speakers of my HT (not at the moment though). Solid amps. Look very similar to the NAD amps with an all gray casing and single green bar of light for power. If you can find them, theyre overlooked gems.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

AMC 2100 comes to mind. Good build and pretty decent sounding.

Hafler 9180 and SE240 also come to mind, if you can find a nice deal.

Also a Carver TFM15 would fit the bill.

I got a 2100 sitting in my closet that I break out as a test amplifier every once and a while.

Adcom and Rotel make very nice amplifiers with a solid following (thus hard to get a good deal on).

Check out audiogon.

Also, check out ART SLA1's and 2's. Verynice studio amp that is just about perfect for home audio. You can find good used examples used in $150's


That ought to get you started.

Jason


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I've done some searching and it may be somewhat difficult to find 4 quality channels right at your price point. For around your price I would look very seriously at NAD 2 channels. Good sounding for the money and finding used ones is not difficult.

For 275 I found a pair of Denon bridgeable stereo amps.
http://buy.audiogon.com/cgia/cls.pl?ampstran&1203713612

You might try to find a good deal on an older Citation 7.1 (4 channel) amps. For the money they're fantastic! I found one on audiogon for more than you want to spend (675), but if you keep looking you may be able to find a great deal.
http://buy.audiogon.com/cgia/cls.pl?ampsmult&1202368490

I also found a Parasound 6 channel for $575.
http://buy.audiogon.com/cgia/cls.pl?ampsmult&1202875158

And a set of 4 Marantz monoblocks for 550.
http://buy.audiogon.com/cgia/cls.pl?ampstran&1202609905


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

This is interesting..
5 X 100 wpc gainclone amplifier. Although I have not heard one myself, they are supposed to be pretty remarkable.
http://www.audiocircle.com/circles/index.php?topic=46608.0


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Looking for these amps is really getting under my skin........i cannot beleive how inflated home audio amps, even a simple 2ch can be.......and i need up to 6 channels.........

How bout some snake oil people?

Good Lord!


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Good amp but slightly out of your budget.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/ele/521065321.html


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

demon2091tb said:


> Looking for these amps is really getting under my skin........i cannot beleive how inflated home audio amps, even a simple 2ch can be.......and i need up to 6 channels.........
> 
> How bout some snake oil people?
> 
> Good Lord!


Demon,

What's the minimum number of channels you need to get you system off the ground? In all honestly it is probably easier to find all of the channels you're looking for in an integrated system, I.e Yamaha all in one, Denon all in one, etc. One you go separates, you will pay by the lb, but have a much better sound imho.

Also I would suggest doing a general search ebay/audiogon for carver. They have always represented a good value by most standards and can be pretty easy to find.

-7


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree with Se7en...

If you got a receiver already then maybe a 2 or 4 channel amp otherwise a good all in one...like a Denon or Harmon....if you go Yamaha you need to get the good ones not the ones at Best buy....also Poineer Elites are good as well..

but I am not an expert...I just know my Yamaha does the job fine with my set up.....


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I have a Yamaha Reciever, does 5.1, i have a DCX2496, and i don't think i can output from the reciever to the dcx then back into the reciever for the 4channels, then to the speakers, or is that possible.......part number i'm not sure of.

Minimum would be 4channels, ideally 6channels for a 3way per side, then mabey reciever power for a center channel eventually. Going to try to sell some old old stuff at a pawn shop today so i may be able to find something decent there as well.

But easily 4+ channels are needed ~75 [email protected], at least 50x4, more on the midbass obviously. But the more the better i'd think, i can level match through the dcx.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Your looking for a dream at that price, but here is something that might fit your needs for a long time after.

SPEAKERCRAFT BB1265

http://cgi.ebay.com/SPEAKERCRAFT-AM...ryZ14973QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

65w/ch x 6prs, yeppers 12 independant channles, yes bridgable[at least the older ones were].


maybe three of these

SPEAKERCRAFT BB275

http://cgi.ebay.com/SPEAKERCRAFT-BB...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ummm, if I remember right, this will drive a 2 ohm load without a *****, plus it is still class A/B discret outputs


sorry i didn't see any used on the ebay, but like you say your collecting stuff, so the more the marrier....


----------



## bmaupin (Feb 22, 2006)

Adcom 5006: 50W x 6 @ 8ohm, 75W @ 4ohm. 6/5/4/3 channel operation (bridgeable pairs).

http://www.adcom.com/data/manuals/gfa_5002_5006manual.pdf

On eBay now for $200:

http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?viewitem&item=200187700176

Adcom makes some other higher power multi-channel amps, but this one would be fine and the price will probably be pretty nice.

- Brad


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I may have found an Adcom 2535 for pretty cheap [email protected] up to [email protected], and hopefully can pick it up before its taken.

I'm gonna sit on that for awhile on some RS225 4ohmers and Neo3's, then pick up another 2 channel strickly for midbass, then start picking out drivers again for the new setup. SLS12s, and Exclusive 5.5's.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

This may be a far stretch, but are there any Amp kits out there that go for pretty cheap, that put out a nice amount of usable clean power. I'd love to build an almost 1 off, and pretty much aquire everything, case, boards, transformers, whatever all then piece them together.......

I image its no cheaper than buying a used amp, but i'm sure i'd gain alot more knowledge from it.

So whats you peoples know, chip amps, SS, Tubes are too expesnive either way, though a 4ch low power tube would be sweeeet.

$300 budget on a 4channel right now. Eventually will add the 2nd amp for midbasses later.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Well look here

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?forumid=4

and here

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=98892

and here

http://diyamps.com/aleph/

Contact them to see what they have left.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

All I have to say is for sheer power and price you can't beat a good old Hafler DHC series home audio amp. Although if you need to fry some eggs it will be good for that as well as they get so hot!


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm going DIY for my home theater amp right now, as my current Pioneer receiver wont handle a 4ohm load. Look for a seller on ebay by the name of sure electronics. They've got a 4ch, class d amp going for around $50. they rate it at 100w/ch, but it seems its a bit more realistic to rate it around 60 or so. i picked up 2 of their modules and a smps for under $150. just ordered a case from another seller on ebay for about $100. yeah, it does add up quickly, but i have more versatility and can always modify later. here's a link to the current discussion on it over at diyaudio:
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=111147


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

To the OP

This shows promise

http://cgi.ebay.com/HAFLER-MADE-TRA...ryZ14973QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

if these were in functional condition, this would be a great package

you would have to go in person and audition first to be 100% sure.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HARMAN-KARDON-P...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

I am using Older Yamaha Natural Sound amps, the M series.. They have boatloads of power and can be found quite reasonable on eBay.

I give them an A+ recommendation!!


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Check out this thread. REALLY temping me.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=418666&highlight=crown


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

havok20222 said:


> Check out this thread. REALLY temping me.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=418666&highlight=crown


Pro audio amps are sweet. Fan noise can be tolerated or modded.
Behringer, Crown, QSC, Crest, Yamaha, certain Carvin, etc.


----------

